# مجلس الذهب العالمي: قطر من أكبر مخزني الذهب في العالم



## alshangiti (18 فبراير 2009)

3/3/2008







أكد مجلس الذهب العالمي، في أحدث تقرير له أن دولة قطر أصبحت في السنوات الأخيرة أكبر و أهم زبون ومخزن للذهب في العالم، مستفيدة في ذلك من حسن استغلالها للفوائض المالية الناجمة عن ارتفاع أسعار النفط، وتحولها منذ عام 2006 لأكبر مصدر للغاز الطبيعي المسال في العالم.

وكشفت نتائج دراسة أجراها مجلس الذهب العالمي عن لجوء قطر لشراء كميات ضخمة من الذهب يفوق وزنها أحيانا 1 طن بقيمة 34 مليون دولار أميركي شهريا، وعلى امتداد العام كله. 

وأضافت الدراسة تقول "وبعملية بسيطة يتضح أن قطر قد نجحت في تحويل أكثر من 400 مليار دولار أميركي من فوائضها المالية إلى مخزون إستراتيجي يتضاعف بـ 12 طن من الذهب سنويا".

ولا تحدد الدراسة مجموع كميات الذهب التي تخزنها قطر، لكن المجلس لا يستبعد استمرار قطر في شراء وتخزين المعدن الثمين و ذلك بالنظر إلى استقرار أسعار النفط في مستويات قياسية، وشعور كثير من الدول المرتبطة بالدولار بمخاطر انخفاض قيمة العملة الأميركية، المرشحة حسب خبراء المال إلى مواصلة تذبذبها و تدنيها أمام العملات الرئيسية، إضافة إلى وجود سياسة قطرية واضحة بأهمية استغلال الطفرة المالية أحسن استغلال سواء عبر مضاعفة نشاطات جهاز الاستثمار في أوروبا وأميركا أو بتحويل جزء من الفائض المالي إلى مخزون استراتيجي سيستفيد، حسب دراسات متخصصة، من ارتفاع قياسي لأسعاره في المستقبل


----------

